# Samsung Note 4 Virus



## sasha08 (May 20, 2009)

Good morning,

I believe that my phone has been infected with a virus. When I go on the internet, I get a pop up that's congratulating me for winning something. When this happens, it won't allow me to "back out" of the screen. I must close the entire window. This happens just about every time I go on the internet

If anyone could please explain how I can clear this virus and what I can do to prevent this from happening again, I will be forever in your debt 

Also, I read somewhere that I may have to reset my phone and return it to factory settings. I don't know how to back up my phone so the thought of having to lose everything that's on my phone scares me to death.

Thank you in advance for any and all help,
Sasha


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Clearing the *browser cache* might help. If not, try *ESET Mobile* from Google Play.


----------



## sasha08 (May 20, 2009)

Thank you for your help ! Sorry for the delayed response. I somehow missed your reply to my post.
I will try what you suggested and keep my fingers crossed ! Thanks again Phantom


----------



## Aaronmaher47 (Mar 28, 2016)

If you are rooted consider using an ad blocker, adblock plus is good, they have a no root version too but needs configuring. Definitely worth doing cause those ads are annoying AF!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You can use BlockThis which doesn't require any rooting.


----------



## sasha08 (May 20, 2009)

Thank you Aaronmaher47 & Phantom010....The help and knowledge is very much appreciated.


----------

